# LYNX system in the ED, Observation or OP Infusion



## francespark (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi:
Does anyone out there use the LYNX system for infusion calculations in any of these areas?
I would like to hear about the pros and cons of this product and was wondering if anyone has had any problems. We are currently using it in our ED but are considering implementing it in other areas.  Any input would be helpful!

Thanks everyone, Have a great day!


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was on LYNX for two months before I accepted another job. I know out of the four of us coders, we thought it was time consuming for us. I personally missed being able to hand code our infusions but the system worked well for it. It didn't help our nurse's document times or assessments any better. We reverted to a non-coder selecting the points for the E/M levels and entering times for infusions and nurse documentation. She would basically get the paper chart after a coder hand wrote the info and then she did the rest on LYNX- start to finish. 

How has it been working out for you? Is it time consuming for your coders or have you implemented a different process?


----------



## francespark (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you, Brooke.  I see that others have viewed the post, has anyone considered this program to assist in coding or replace it altogther?


----------

